# P2P: All-in-One Solution

## kha0s

What's up? Many things I hope. I'm currently applying the last touches to my, forged from scratch, Gentoo Box. I've got a solid system: Athlon XP 2000+, 1,5 GB of RAM and plenty disk space. Back in the Jurassic period, when I was still using Windows, eMule and Azureus were my P2P tools. If my system kept it's grip back then, I'm pretty sure it will be a walk in the park to do the same under Gentoo. Nevertheless, I was wondering if some kind of edonkey2000 and BitTorrent hybrid client has popped out recently. Something that would replace both eMule and Azureus. 

Take care and thanks in advance!

----------

## aidanjt

Not that I'm aware of, on Windows BT support was added to Shareaza, which only added to it's bloat and ugliness.  I think it's better to have separate apps that do things very differently.

----------

## Dieter@be

mldonkey should be able to do both

----------

## neonknight

mldonkey is able to do both and many more  :Smile: 

----------

## Dieter@be

yeah i know it *is* able  :Wink: , i just said it like that because I've had some problems with it in the past (basically getting bad downloadspeeds even though I had all the necessary ports open and I was uploading like hell   :Confused:  )

----------

## GNUtoo

 *neonknight wrote:*   

> mldonkey is able to do both and many more 

 

yes but how do you use the others network than edonkey(is it the kad network?) and torrent?

by the way i've put a lot of creative common music in my /home/p2p/mldonkey/incoming/directories and i want to be shure that they are shared...how do i do that?

----------

## Dieter@be

err.. it's in the mldonkey manual/wiki, but from the top of my head i would say take a look at downloads.ini and/or donkey.ini

----------

